# anyone need help in SE MI?



## S120483 (Nov 13, 2005)

22 year old college student seeking part time work for the winter season plowing snow. Experienced in everything from plowing with a truck to plowing with the snow shovel. Lots of heavy equipment operating experience as well. Anyone looking for someone or knows of a position available let me know. I do have a chauffeur's license as well.

Jay Smith


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC (Dec 13, 2002)

what is your location?


----------



## S120483 (Nov 13, 2005)

I live in Highland. I am in my last semester at westen michigan univesity so i spend mondy night-thursday in kalamazoo and then i am home in highland for the rest of the week.


----------

